# First Sea swim of the year ?



## not-bono-ever (Apr 23, 2011)

near margate today - scarily cold but fantastic to get one in during April

Yours ?


----------



## dessiato (Apr 23, 2011)

People were swimming here last weekend. I settled for paddling, it was too cold for me.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 23, 2011)

I looked longingly at the swimmers at Clevedon after 2 and a half hot hours of cycling to get there ....



Only wetsuited divers in that photo, but there were quite a few swimmers - though maybe the same ones who swim on new year's day ...

I would doubtless have cramped though...


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Apr 24, 2011)

Last weekend at Chapman's Pool, Purbeck.  Didn't last too long though.


----------



## silverfish (Apr 24, 2011)

Very jealous


----------



## clicker (Apr 24, 2011)

Two days ago in Lyme Regis....bloody cold but too hot not to....if that makes sense....in April, certifiable, had to be done.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 24, 2011)

Sea temps 11 in the SW, 9 in the North sea.

I hadn't realised the temperature can get as high as 17 degrees (in August).


----------



## silverfish (Apr 24, 2011)

My last fresh air swim in a barramundi pond with smelly labrador following


----------



## temper_tantrum (Apr 24, 2011)

Does mid-January, on the Pacific coast of Mexico, count?


----------



## rover07 (Apr 24, 2011)

I went for a swim last Thursday. 

It was fucking FREEZING! Stayed in for barely 30 seconds.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 24, 2011)

temper_tantrum said:


> Does mid-January, on the Pacific coast of Mexico, count?


No.


----------



## pogofish (Apr 25, 2011)

First sea swiming I knew of here was on New Years Day - Locally known as the "Nippy Dip"


----------



## Gavin Bl (Apr 25, 2011)

went out with the kids in the Gower last week, lovely but very cold, to the point of pain after a while.  We had to settle for only two more return swims, and we were basically crying the third time..


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 26, 2011)

Gavin Bl said:


> went out with the kids in the Gower last week, lovely but very cold, to the point of pain after a while.  We had to settle for only two more return swims, and we were basically crying the third time..



Rhossili / Llangenith ?

Had a lot of fun there a couple of years ago.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 26, 2011)

There's a surfer swimming out to the meet the waves in this foto (March 29th)
I've been in this year, but was wearing my wetsuit. There's no way I'll go in w/o my wetsuit.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Apr 29, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Rhossili / Llangenith ?
> 
> Had a lot of fun there a couple of years ago.



yes it was funnily enough - fabulous beach, the llangenith end, haven't been there since I was a kid. Went to Caswell the day before.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 29, 2011)

I'll be in the briney early Sunday morning, but wearing my wetsuit and windproofing (sailing).


----------



## Kanda (Apr 29, 2011)

Shark cage diving a few weeks ago in Sth Africa


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 5, 2011)

first sea swim of my year - yesterday at cooden beach


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 5, 2011)

I didn't swim properly cos my son was on my shoulders but it was lovely to cool off in as it was so damn hot on Caswell bay. We went in three times, last time up to my chest. If someone had been able to look after the kids I would definitely have had a swim


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 5, 2011)

I've done new year's day a couple of times in the Adriatic... was pretty damn cold!


----------



## lighterthief (Jun 5, 2011)

29th April in Devon, *freezing* cold, yesterday in the Oslo fjord, bracing but very pleasant.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jun 6, 2011)

yesterday at Southerndown, near Bridgend. Started raining while we were in the bloody water. My very skinny six year old, went purple around the mouth, and we went home with the kids wearing towels as makeshift rain capes....

A proper british day out.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 2, 2011)

i've started ( this thread ) so I'll finish

likely last swim of the year today - same place as the first one.

lovely!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 3, 2011)

I had some great swims at the end of August in Jersey
If anyone knows them, in this order I went in at
Portlet, Archirondel, St Brelades, La Coupe, La Rocque and Rozel. Amazing how tides and places offer such different swims and temperatures.
I'm wondering if I can get a south coast england swim in before the end of October.  Thinking about going to Climping(nr Littlehampton) as it'll need to be via train from London. anyone know that beach?


----------



## Maggot (Oct 3, 2011)

I had my first (and probably last) sea swim yesterday. Went to somewhere between Whitstable and Herne Bay. Fairly brief but enjoyable. There's a wind farm there and there was a Rescue helicopter which appeared to be rescuing someone in the distance.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 3, 2011)

I went swimming in the river yesterday with lil fraction


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 3, 2011)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I had some great swims at the end of August in Jersey
> If anyone knows them, in this order I went in at
> Portlet, Archirondel, St Brelades, La Coupe, La Rocque and Rozel. Amazing how tides and places offer such different swims and temperatures.



I am jealous and find it grossly unfair that you didn't think to take me with you to Jersey.



Miss-Shelf said:


> I'm wondering if I can get a south coast england swim in before the end of October. Thinking about going to Climping(nr Littlehampton) as it'll need to be via train from London. anyone know that beach?



I went to Littlehampton West Beach (opposite side of the Arun from the awful tacky pleasure beach) a few weeks back which is a little way east of Climping. Steeply sloping shingle (although that was at near-high tide), backed by whispering sand dunes and marram grass (SSSI no less), a Napoleonic fort lurking in the brambles and a nice little cafe. I went midweek (late August/early September? I forget) and it wasn't particularly crowded. 20 minute walk from the station, but quite a pleasant walk, over the river and past the boatyards. I suppose a further 10 minutes' westwards along the shingle towards Atherington will get you to the beach south of Climping, but I'm not sure it would be much different. No sand dunes there though, looking at the map.

I have been to Cooden Beach quite a few times this year (most recently last Thursday, after a visit to Pevensey Castle) as it meets all the essential requirements for a day on the beach for me: sun + sea + sand* + solitude + station. Which makes it perfect as long as I remember to take cocktails and a good book. Seaford comes a close second, but loses points for lack of solitude, whereas at Cooden Beach I can have a whole section of beach from one groyne to the next to myself.

*at low tide anyway:


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 3, 2011)

The sea seems amazingly warm at the moment in the south. I've had an enjoyable swim at 13 degrees C.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 3, 2011)

I went in Saturday at Worthing for my first swim in the sea this year. Not cold at all.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 4, 2011)

what's Seaford like mid-week _ph_?


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 4, 2011)

Do you mean how busy is the beach? The last time I was there it was a Tuesday (or was it Wednesday?) about a month back and it wasn't very busy at all. Not deserted like Cooden Beach can be, but plenty of room. I like Seaford.


----------



## _pH_ (Mar 27, 2012)

I am sitting on Bexhill beach having just had my first sea swim of the year. IMAGINE THAT! YEAH! FUCK YOU, LIGHTWEIGHTS!

I am having trouble typing this because my fingers are so cold, I can't feel my toes, and I expect my balls to re-emerge from somewhere between  my spleen and my liver sometime in the middle of next week.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm dead jealous - though I doubt I'd have the stamina :-

*Today's** Bexhill Sea Water Temperature is: 8.8 °C (48 °F) *


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 27, 2012)

I confidently expect to have dipped by Easter. Maybe with a wetsuit though.

/lightweight


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm OK if it's 13 degrees, surfy and with the sun shining.


----------



## _pH_ (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't need a wetsuit as I am well insulated.

FAT BALLBAG lolololol


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 27, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> I am sitting on Bexhill beach having just had my first sea swim of the year. IMAGINE THAT! YEAH! FUCK YOU, LIGHTWEIGHTS!
> 
> I am having trouble typing this because my fingers are so cold, I can't feel my toes, and I expect my balls to re-emerge from somewhere between my spleen and my liver sometime in the middle of next week.


I salute you, that is hardcore dedication


----------



## _pH_ (May 26, 2012)

Spent several hours on Cooden Beach again yesterday. Perfect. I did jumping off a groyne and didn't even die.


----------



## _pH_ (May 26, 2012)

Right now I am on the beach between Walmer and Deal. Not as warm as yesterday. A big wave just knocked me right over.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 27, 2012)




----------



## not-bono-ever (May 28, 2012)

camber. with thin wetsuit. still nice


----------



## Riklet (May 28, 2012)

Went swimming a few weeks back on labour day at Matalascañas a beach in between Cadiz and Huelva inAndalucía (in fact it is where that big 16 is on the map above) it wasn't an amazing day but the sea wasn't too bad once you got in. Really nice waves too. Planning on going to some new beaches in the next few weeks as it's a lot warmer, i'd imagine the sea is probably 15-20 degrees mostly, just gotta watch out for sharks/pirates.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 28, 2012)

I want to go, but it seems a bit....early yet. I'll face the cold....but there are limits.

Where I like to go, is Third Beach.


----------



## fractionMan (May 28, 2012)

Went swimming in the river at the weekend.  Does that count?


----------



## silverfish (May 28, 2012)

I did the Poole 1500m open water race a couple of weeks ago. I was in a wet suit, the water was 14 degrees. I'm fairly used to being in cold water being a surfer but to start with the water in the face was totally disabling. I was short of breathe, my limbs wouldn't move properly I could barely move forward.

It took 500m to get over the mammalian dive reflex I can see why people drown entering cold water, even on sunny days 
Currently offshore SHetland, will give the sea swimming a miss I reckon :-0


----------



## gentlegreen (May 28, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Went swimming in the river at the weekend. Does that count?


Definitely - what was the water temperature ?

I definitely need to arrange to do that this summer...


----------



## _pH_ (Jun 19, 2012)

Quick swim here yesterday:


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2012)

Lucky so and so .
Whereabouts is that. ?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 19, 2012)

is it camber sands?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 19, 2012)

I haven't swum for decades but I used to swim in the sea a lot (my eyes can't take chlorine so I don't do swimming baths). The latest I ever swam was late October, the earliest the beginning of April. The longest swim I've ever done is Worthing to Rottingdean.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 19, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> The longest swim I've ever done is Worthing to Rottingdean.


http://www.distance-calculator.co.u...ottingdean-west_sussex-great_britain_(uk).htm

Bloody hell.  That is impressive.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 19, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> http://www.distance-calculator.co.uk/miles-from-worthing-west_sussex-great_britain-to-rottingdean-west_sussex-great_britain_(uk).htm
> 
> Bloody hell. That is impressive.


I was 14 or 15. I was never a fast swimmer, but could pace myself and have always been buoyant 
A teacher at my school wanted me to swim the Channel and it didn't even take a moment's thought to vehemently decline (covered in goose fat in cold choppy water? Fuck that). She said it was because I was scared of failing so I did it to prove something to myself. It was a warm summer's day and I hugged the coastline.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 19, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> http://www.distance-calculator.co.uk/miles-from-worthing-west_sussex-great_britain-to-rottingdean-west_sussex-great_britain_(uk).htm
> 
> Bloody hell. That is impressive.


Actually if you put a bit of thread along the coastline it's a bit longer.

eta, a map, not the actual coastline, obvs


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 19, 2012)

The worst bit was Shoreham harbour.


----------



## _pH_ (Jun 20, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> is it camber sands?


 
No. Here is a clue:


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 20, 2012)

that just makes me more confused as it seems to say 'port of canterbury' and I know there's a small river in canterbury but really it's just a stream nothing big enough to take that baby

I'm also jealous as I like spotting ferries (although I did see a caledonian macbrayne the other week near ullapool)

hmmm closer inspection says this one's a p&o....hmmmmmm  so a cross channel hmmmm


----------



## _pH_ (Jun 24, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> that just makes me more confused as it seems to say 'port of canterbury' and I know there's a small river in canterbury but really it's just a stream nothing big enough to take that baby
> 
> I'm also jealous as I like spotting ferries (although I did see a caledonian macbrayne the other week near ullapool)
> 
> hmmm closer inspection says this one's a p&o....hmmmmmm so a cross channel hmmmm


 
Sorry, I never told you where I went. It was here.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 24, 2012)

Oo  la la


----------



## _pH_ (Jun 25, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Oo la la


 
Yes quite. It's a really lovely beach, I might have to go again, hopefully next time the French authorities won't be blowing up WW2 bombs just off the coast so the ferry won't be delayed by 2 hours again.

Today, as I don't have to be at work until 5, I have been down to Seaford for a swim. Some big waves - 4ft swell - and quite breezy but had a great time battling the strong eastwards current and bobbing up and down on the waves.

Here is a shit photo of some waves and the Transmanche ferry just leaving Newhaven in the background:


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 25, 2012)

*sighs*


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 25, 2012)

you're seeing a lot of ferry action lately ph


----------



## paolo (Jun 25, 2012)

I watched a load of people swim through Durdle Door on Saturday. No wetsuits. It was very impressive, swimming against the breakers. And then, as crossing traffic, a load of mil sorts swam across the door, with quite a few climbing the rock on the outside part of the arch and jumping off.

Amazing to watch. If only I was a strong enough swimmer.


----------



## _pH_ (Jun 26, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> you're seeing a lot of ferry action lately ph


 
I went to and from Calais on MS Spirit of France, only launched this year, very swanky. Although slightly disappointing that the only outdoor deck area is at the stern.

We should have a day out to Calais to go on the beach. Apparently there is a combined train-ferry ticket London - Calais & return for £22.35 with a Railcard (the journey only costs me £9 though as all I have to pay is the port taxes for the ferry).


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 26, 2012)

oh yes lets


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 26, 2012)

that sounds like fun...


----------



## _pH_ (Jun 26, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> that sounds like fun...



Yeah, alright, no need to be sarcastic, fucking hell.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 27, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> Yeah, alright, no need to be sarcastic, fucking hell.


 
  I meant it - as you well know!  You must bear in mind that a trip to the local Co op 3 mins down the road to pick up milk for the next morningconstitutes a Saturday night out these days  (and I say that in seriousness).


----------



## _pH_ (Jun 27, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> I meant it - as you well know!


 
Ah, my dearest T, you know me too well. Maybe I'll try and organise something if you and others are interested.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 3, 2012)

very late to the party due to busy womb but got a swim in some great waves in Eastbourne on Sat.  Felt so alive!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 4, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> very late to the party due to busy womb


 
most original excuse evah!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 27, 2012)

my first sea swim of the year (very late) at Cooden Beach
two swims
loved it , see choppy and WARM


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 27, 2012)

I wanted to go to Cooden Beach or Seaford on Tuesday before work but the trains were all fucked, fuck the fucking railway and all the cunts who work on it.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 27, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> I wanted to go to Cooden Beach or Seaford on Tuesday before work but the trains were all fucked, fuck the fucking railway and all the cunts who work on it.


well yes


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 27, 2012)

pricks, all of them


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 27, 2012)

Still waititng to do this. Is my no 1 priority as soon as I have a break in two weeks. I think I might try the Gower.


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 30, 2012)

I am at Shoreham-by-Sea this afternoon. Beach: 20 mins from the station via the town (lots of shops and bakeries to buy picnicky things) and over the bridge; shingle above the strand line, then sandy-shingly down to the water, then gently sloping sand in the water. Must be low tide. Weather: sunny, blue sky with wispy cirrusy clouds, strong breeze. Lots of wind surfers and kite surfers getting big air; some of them in the bit marked 'SWIMMING ONLY', wankers. Water: warm, 2ft swell, lots of breakers to swim in. View: Worthing pier one way, Brighton and the cliffs beyond the other.

seaBay feedback: WOULD SWIM AGAIN A+++++++++


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 30, 2012)

*jealous*
no pleased for you, really
2ft swell hmmmmmm - don't like salty slaps in the face
sandy-shingle - easy on the feet
gently sloping sand into the water


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 30, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> Still waiting to do this. Is my no 1 priority as soon as I have a break in two weeks. I think I might try the Gower.


Absolutely brilliant when I went the other year. Rhossili was fun and safe even when it was blowing a gale and whipped up into a froth. On the last day it was like swimming in chocolate milkshake (I believe there are exposed layers of peat near Worm's head) and baby fish were swimming around my legs and sometimes leaping out of the water. Oxwich was calm as a millpond so wasn't so much fun (IMO)


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 30, 2012)

temper_tantrum said:


> Does mid-January, on the Pacific coast of Mexico, count?


 
My first swim of the year was in January too, right here:


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 30, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> My first swim of the year was in January too, right here:


 
Yeah yeah well jel


----------



## trashpony (Jul 30, 2012)

I went in properly for the first time on Wednesday. Was lovely (if a bit bracing). I am going to Mallorca on Thursday so I should imagine we'll get a fair bit more in there


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 30, 2012)

seaweed up my bumbum lol


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## _pH_ (Jul 30, 2012)

Shoreham-by-Sea today, shitty camera phone picture, lovely sky though:



I had seaweed in my pants when I got home, gone a bit crispy, oww.


----------



## _pH_ (Aug 15, 2012)

Today: swimming here:



What? Bollocks, yes it does count, it's a seawater swimming pool.

When the tide comes in, the sea fills it up with water and seaweed and makes it look a bit Titanic:



Got a bit bored of that, went and jumped off some rocks:



Didn't die or anything, but worked out what Capt. Haddock meant by blistering barnacles:



Never mind, jumped back in, bit worried about sharks coming, no sharks, just this:



Awww.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 15, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> Today: swimming here:
> 
> 
> 
> Awww.


 
where is that swimming pool?  I have to go!


----------



## _pH_ (Aug 15, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> where is that swimming pool? I have to go!


 
No, no, my foot will be fine, it's only a graze, please don't worry your lovely self.


----------



## _pH_ (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh you weren't worried. OH YEAH GREAT, CHEERS.


----------



## _pH_ (Aug 15, 2012)

It's here.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 15, 2012)

FFS!  

How's your foot?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 15, 2012)

oh bollocks - really want to go but that's a little far.  Maybe one day.  Says it's one of only a few left in the country.  I wonder where the others are?


----------



## _pH_ (Aug 15, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> FFS!
> 
> How's your foot?


 
It's fine now, thank you for asking xxx


----------



## _pH_ (Aug 15, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> oh bollocks - really want to go but that's a little far. Maybe one day. Says it's one of only a few left in the country. I wonder where the others are?


 
It'd be ideal for your lovely children, an introduction to sea swimming but in a nice and safe way. Torbay Council provide lifeguards 9-5 during the summer. Toilets and a cafe, and little changing cubicle things. I don't think it gets massively busy either (wasn't today - mind you it pissed down this morning here) because it's a little way out of Brixham past the breakwater (which also has a nice beach with a lovely cafe/bistro that even my mum likes so it must be good).

And you might see seals.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 15, 2012)

it sounds gorgeous... I'm filing it in my "places to go" file.


----------



## _pH_ (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh yeah, the pool depth varies according to the tide, but at one end it's max a couple of feet and there's a ramp into the water so great for kids. Deep end is around 2m at most so great for mum and dad.

AND YOU MIGHT SEE SEALS.


----------



## _pH_ (Aug 15, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> it sounds gorgeous... I'm filing it in my "places to go" file.


 
I think you'd love it. Don't leave it too late, it's been threatened with closure recently because of a lack of funding for lifeguards or something.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 15, 2012)

hope your foots ok pH
loving the seal
*jealous*


----------



## _pH_ (Aug 15, 2012)

The seal was there to give me marks for jumping off the rocks. He gave me 10/10. It was the seal of approval.

I stole this joke off oicur0t who doesn't post here no more.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 16, 2012)

Ha ha

go team seal


----------



## _pH_ (Aug 17, 2012)

Went back to the pool today, it was closed, so I went in the sea and swam out to these rocks and dived in off them. Didn't even die.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 17, 2012)

lovely view _pH_
My folks are in Jersey at the moment and I *really* want to be there for a swim
don't want to have to spend the money time or patience-with-family-members needed but still

I *need* a swim tomorrow - maybe cooden beach again just for ease of travel
any other ideas for easy travel from London?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 17, 2012)

You look lovely in that pink onesie _pH_


----------



## _pH_ (Aug 17, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> lovely view _pH_
> My folks are in Jersey at the moment and I *really* want to be there for a swim
> don't want to have to spend the money time or patience-with-family-members needed but still
> 
> ...


 
Cooden Beach, yeah. Or Bexhill, then go and have lunch on the roof terrace of the De La Warr. Or you could just go to Jersey. I'll meet you there, I'm half way there already.



gaijingirl said:


> You look lovely in that pink onesie _pH_


 
I do look gorgeous don't I? And what a smashing blouse I'm wearing now, don't you think?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 18, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> I do look gorgeous don't I? And what a smashing blouse I'm wearing now, don't you think?


 
I didn't like to say, but it's a bit revealing...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 18, 2012)

Just back from climping. long day in the sun and sea
lovely


----------



## silverfish (Aug 20, 2012)

Had a  lovely rained on swim at eype, dorset last week
I'm swimming 3000 meters of the Thames on sunday, I think I prefer salt water to honky river water


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 20, 2012)

silverfish said:


> Had a  lovely rained on swim at eype, dorset last week
> I'm swimming 3000 meters of the Thames on sunday, I think I prefer salt water to honky river water


Wow on both counts
good luck with the thames


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 20, 2012)

we're down to Dorset tomorrow.  Hopefully many sea swims will take place.


----------



## _pH_ (Aug 21, 2012)

I thought about Climping* yesterday but got half way there and it started to look like rain and I didn't fancy being an hour's walk away from the station if it started pissing down so I changed trains at Gatwick and went to Seaford instead. Turned out to be a lovely afternoon, did lots of swimming, had a nice picnic, couple of glasses of wine, appropriate bit of Debussy on the mp3 player. 





Changed trains at Brighton on the way back. Brighton was heaving and all the trains were packed so went to the Seven Stars in the Laines for a bit and listened to a jazz band (guitar, trumpet, old lady of 85 sitting on a stool doing vocals - she was great).

**Climp *_vb intr. _/klɪmp/ to engage in sandy bumsex in dunes [source]


----------



## _pH_ (Aug 21, 2012)

silverfish said:


> I'm swimming 3000 meters of the Thames on sunday, I think I prefer salt water to honky river water


 
alright David Walliams. (good luck with that).



gaijingirl said:


> we're down to Dorset tomorrow. Hopefully many sea swims will take place.


 
All you have to do is swim across Lyme Bay, turn left a bit between Ore Stone and Thatcher Rock, carry on across Torbay, you'll be at Shoalstone in no time.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a car sat nav and a bicycle sat nav... I will need a swimming sat nav, or for you to come down in a boat with a loudspeaker...


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 11, 2012)

Seaford again today. Very breezy - the lettuce on my salad blew away. Water temperature perfectly ok, but big big waves so I lasted 5 minutes before realising it was a stupid idea to swim today. Got spat out onto the beach by one big wave and knocked over by the next.


----------



## silverfish (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm off to cornwall on friday, swimming towards St Michaels mount, 1500m on saturday, which will be nice

http://www.festivalofsport.net/core-sports/open-water-swims.aspx

Then back to civilisation for the Eton Dorney triathlon the next day, I'm doing the 1500m swimming leg for a tri team

I may be sick of swimming by Monday morning but recovered in time for training tuesday........


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 11, 2012)

silverfish said:


> I may be sick of swimming by Monday morning


 
Swallowing faecal coliforms does that to you.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 11, 2012)

did this on sunday







Will it be the last sea swim of the year ? I have a feeling they be another opportunity soon


----------



## silverfish (Sep 11, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> Swallowing faecal coliforms does that to you.


 
I'm a surfer, I swallow my pride and gargle coca-cola, the only time I touch the evil shite


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 12, 2012)

I had a swim in the womens pond hampsted on sunday queued to get in it was so busy and then had to swim queue to get out

dont want to think it will be the last sea swim of the year

Two weeks ago I was at west bay at high tide and massive waves too rough to swim although a magnificent sea


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 13, 2012)

got a few good swims in in Dorset a couple of weeks ago.  _pH_ maybe we can persuade the urban massive to go for a sea swim during our camping trip?


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 13, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> _pH_ maybe we can persuade the urban massive to go for a sea swim during our camping trip?



Ssshh, don't mention the super-secret camping forum, all the riff-raff on here will end up wanting to come. Anyway, don't be silly, it's mostly hippies going camping and everyone knows hippies are allergic to water. It's a nice idea for those of us who aren't hippies though.


----------



## silverfish (Sep 17, 2012)

silverfish said:


> I'm off to cornwall on friday, swimming towards St Michaels mount, 1500m on saturday, which will be nice
> 
> http://www.festivalofsport.net/core-sports/open-water-swims.aspx
> 
> ...


 
WOOP

Cornish swim went to rat shit after they changed the time to later in the day, would have been a 5 hour drive down, a swim 5 hour drive back and get up in 6 hours to drive to eton Dorney....

So I got shitters on tequila and 9% lager on friday night, stayed up till 0300.....got to Eton Dorney still pissed and cracked an (adult age) personal best of 25 minutes for the 1500m. I used to do it quicker went I was 15 but I was in the pool twice a day then.

Cool lake to swim on, really clear and fish were spotted

Just trying to identify open water swims later in the year, I think everyone gets a bit put off by temperatures, but the water holds its temp from summer right through Autum/winter....


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 18, 2012)

1500 in 15 is v. impressive.  My fastest was about 25 mins.  Takes me that long to do 1000m now - although haven't done it with the wetsuit for a while - shoulod shave a bit of time off.  Losing several stone would help too mind.    Just off to the lido.


----------



## silverfish (Sep 18, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> *1500 in 15 is v. impressive*. My fastest was about 25 mins. Takes me that long to do 1000m now - although haven't done it with the wetsuit for a while - shoulod shave a bit of time off. Losing several stone would help too mind.  Just off to the lido.


 
15 was age not time :-0


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 18, 2012)

silverfish said:


> 15 was age not time :-0


 
ah!  That makes more sense!  I was thinking of you as I chugged up and down the pool today thinking... "flipping 'ell"


----------



## silverfish (Sep 18, 2012)

Was 19 minutes  something, my time has increased in proportion to my weight


----------



## _pH_ (Jun 19, 2013)

Finally! On the beach at Seaford, first swim this year. 

Water: a bit nippy. Weather: sunny and warm. Picnic: pork pie, Pimms, G&T


----------



## _pH_ (Jun 19, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> ....Seaford...


 


_pH_ said:


> I like Seaford.


 


_pH_ said:


> I have been down to Seaford for a swim


 


_pH_ said:


> ...went to Seaford instead.


 


_pH_ said:


> Seaford again today.


 
Gosh I go there quite a lot don't I? Pictures from today, much like every other picture of Seaford I have posted so far:





Dom, the chap who runs the cafe on the beach, was on good form for the first sunny day of the season:



I had a swim and a picnic and sat in the sun and wrote a poem which a top critic described as 'the most beautiful thing she's ever read' and compared it to Baudelaire. Here you go:

Oh! Jolie mouette!
Tu voles au dessus de ma tête
Toujours quand je viens à la plage.
Tu voles beaucoup mieux que je nage.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 1, 2013)

25c on saturday - I am going for my first swim at Joss bay


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 3, 2013)

Went body surfing in north devon (bucks cross) on saturday. Awesome.



> The stream which runs through the village powered at least one mill. It falls over the cliff edge in a waterfall onto the beach which has large pebbles and hard sandstone formations. *In the **Elizabethan era** a break in the rocks, known as the Gut, was created by blasting the rock with gunpowder* to allow access to the small quay, which has since disappeared, creating a small harbour for fishing vessels


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 6, 2013)

Joss Bay today. Lovely- I am a few months latw with my first swim, but its a start.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 7, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> Joss Bay today. Lovely- I am a few months latw with my first swim, but its a start.


And me today. I don't think I've ever seen it so packed!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 7, 2013)

forgot how many rocks there are underfoot at at low tide and how far you have to go out to get to waist deep when you are trying to swim. still got that lovely tight sun, salt and wind feeling on the skin.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 7, 2013)

If you go out between the black and white checkered flags (where they put boards/boats out) there aren't any rocks. I realised at the end of last summer that they keep the nicest bit of the beach for the boats


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 7, 2013)

I am disappointed at the lack of pictures on this thread.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 7, 2013)

Joss has been our little secret destination for a decade. Well, not exactly secret, but you know what I mean- its starting to really fill up in the past 5 years or so on decent days. Last year , the family beside us were carrying a William Rose ( expensive butchers in East Dulwich ) hessian shopping bag. Its all downhill from here...maybe an Urban Crusty + dogs on strings beach assault cadre may halt this ingress


----------



## trashpony (Jul 8, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> I am disappointed at the lack of pictures on this thread.


Yesterday it would have been pictures of windbreakers. What is it with the British and setting up camp on the beach? There were huge gazebos and encampments with windbreaks on 3 sides everywhere you looked. What's wrong with just taking something to sit on?


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 8, 2013)

Got to learn how to swim


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Yesterday it would have been pictures of windbreakers. What is it with the British and setting up camp on the beach? There were huge gazebos and encampments with windbreaks on 3 sides everywhere you looked. What's wrong with just taking something to sit on?


 
Gotta mark your territory innit.

Went in a Hayling Island yesterday. Can't say it was warm, but Baby Bahn claimed it was


----------



## nagapie (Jul 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Yesterday it would have been pictures of windbreakers. What is it with the British and setting up camp on the beach? There were huge gazebos and encampments with windbreaks on 3 sides everywhere you looked. What's wrong with just taking something to sit on?


 

I heartily endorse umbrellas, sun is too dangerous and hot otherwise, even in this sun-starved country.


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Yesterday it would have been pictures of windbreakers. What is it with the British and setting up camp on the beach? There were huge gazebos and encampments with windbreaks on 3 sides everywhere you looked. What's wrong with just taking something to sit on?


It's because we don't have colonies any more, the best we can do these days is claim a bit of the beach.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Jul 8, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Gottaimperviousr territory innit.
> 
> Went in a Hayling Island yesterday. Can't say it was warm, but Baby Bahn claimed it was


Tell me about it. I'm gonna freeze while my little man seems impervious, till his lips are blue. Now I'm here I wish I had a windbreak, bloody wind and Pervy women


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 10, 2013)

I am in Brixham looking after Mother as she's broken her arm SIT DOWN MOTHER I SAID I'D TAKE THE RUBBISH OUT IN A MINUTE mums eh? but managed to get a swim in earlier today at Shoalstone Pool and off the rocks.





Pictures posted solely to make gaijingirl jealous.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 10, 2013)

oh FFS!

you've ruined my evening!

I am utterly utterly jealous...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 10, 2013)

When they kick out your front door, how you gonna come?
With your hands on your head
Or on the trigger of your gun

When the law break in
How you gonna go?
Shot down on the pavement
Or waiting in death row..

You can crush us
You can bruise us
But you'll have to answer to
Oh-the guns of Brixham


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh God I'm so excited because I AM GOING TO SWIM IN THE SEA ON SATURDAY NAKED.


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 10, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> oh FFS!
> 
> you've ruined my evening!
> 
> I am utterly utterly jealous...


OH SHIT I'm in trouble now.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 10, 2013)

kalidarkone said:


> Oh God I'm so excited because I AM GOING TO SWIM IN THE SEA ON SATURDAY NAKED.


And where would that be hmm? 

<buys tickets>


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 11, 2013)

trashpony said:


> And where would that be hmm?
> 
> <buys tickets>


That would be Oxwich Bay, Wales or there abouts...so excited, promised myself at least an annual swim in the sea but sadly this has not occurred for a few years.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 11, 2013)

kalidarkone said:


> Oh God I'm so excited because I AM GOING TO SWIM IN THE SEA ON SATURDAY NAKED.


 
Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 11, 2013)

It's a bit of a mission to get away for a sea swim but around landlocked Oxford there are plenty of fine outdoor swimming spots. The most remarkable one is a ten minute walk away from the train station and is shown in the first picture below - Port Meadow at sunset - on a sunny day plenty of people are found swimming in the river here.

The second picture is also in Oxford where the river goes through the centre of the city. It's a former Victorian swimming pool - on a tributary of the main river. A largely forgotten about place which, if I'm honest is a bit manky but is undoubtedly full of character and pulls a few groups in for picnics, BBQ's and on a quiet evening skinny dipping. There are a few similar places up and down the Thames tucked away which are left to develop a character all of their own.


----------



## mack (Jul 11, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Got to learn how to swim


 

I never learnt to swim as a kid at school as I had really bad eczema - chlorine made it worse. The last few holidays have all been seaside and I was getting pissed off that I couldn't really enjoy it all - so I took a couple of lessons with a pro to get me over the initial fear and get some basic instructions - the rest I just watched loads of youtube videos.

Anyway I've just come back from holiday and swam nearly every day - fucking loved it. Going to get some pool time now and refine the technique before I'm off again in a few weeks.


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 11, 2013)

Another swim in Shoalstone Pool today. Tide was too low for jumping off the rocks though, never mind, another time.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 12, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


ok


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 16, 2013)

Seaford again yesterday. The water was lovely and warm, the beach was the busiest I've ever seen it but still loads of room, the temperature was fresh and breezy after stifling London.

Dom's words of wisdom for the day:


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 17, 2013)

I like Dom before I've met him


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 17, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I like Dom before I've met him


Me too! But I am not sure I can say the same about Seaford. I wish we had found his cafe when we went.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 27, 2013)

Norfolk, today, lovely dip only about a minute due to being in a hurry and being scared of  the sea monsters  Feel all salty and happy now


----------



## 8115 (Jul 27, 2013)

It was well warm too.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 27, 2013)

I had a cracking swim in the sea at Porthmister in St Ives yesterday. It was pretty cold but that's what sea swimming is all about IMO. Gets the blood flowing.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 27, 2013)

Swam in a lovely lake just off the River Stort recently with pinkmonkey and El Jugador.

The water was clear and warm.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 28, 2013)

I had my first sea swim of the year today at cooden beach
got drenched before my swim in a short thunderstorm and then the sea didn't seem cold at all
more swims to come I hope


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 22, 2014)

two swims so far in Jersey (Uk just about)
one at archirondel (cold but bearable) and one at portlet (perfect shimmery sunny sea - the sort of swim that just fills me up with awe and keeps me going for a long time)
portlet


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jul 23, 2014)

I had a swim at Hove yesterday and Brighton today. Lovely and refreshing.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm off to Studland on Friday so looking forward to my first dip of the year. Then Bognor next week for another.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 23, 2014)

Been for a few down Normans Bay. Dead quiet, warm water and just a few blokes in budgie smugglers.


----------



## plurker (Jul 23, 2014)

First sea-swim was on Monday, at Durley Chine in Bournemouth (aka the quieter end). 
Lifeguard station said 19 degree temp; which is what the lido said but sea feels warmer. Cold initially, but swam out to the buoy and back (150m each way I think) and that warmed me up.  Some ppl in wetsuits.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 23, 2014)

First swim in Sanur, Bali in May. Like stepping into a bath.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2014)

I had a look at sea temperatures earlier - 21 degrees at Arcachon, 19 at Rhossili !


----------



## souljacker (Jul 26, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous swim in Studland today. Sea temps are fantastic in the Solent at the moment (if that's what this area is classified as).

Beaches absolutely heaving though. Hardly a spare spot on any of the beaches at all.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 2, 2014)

I had another lovely sea swim in Ramsgate today. Quite a sharp hit when I first dived in but not bad when I got going. Lifeguard said 19deg but it felt cooler than that.

I really love sea swimming. I can't think of anything that makes me feel the same way. It's a wonderful all over body buzz.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 2, 2014)

i have not done one this year. fucking hell - kids with broken arms have really fucked up the summer


----------



## colacubes (Sep 2, 2014)

Did my 1st one of the year on Thursday. In the Pacific  in Vancouver. It was fucking freezing


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 28, 2014)

West Wittering last Tuesday.  
Forgot to check tide tables so it was a bloody long walk out to get more than knee deep.
The shame of it.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 3, 2015)

Fuck me, it has been a busy year

first one tomorrow @ joss bay

may take wetsuit ...


----------



## trashpony (Jul 3, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> Fuck me, it has been a busy year
> 
> first one tomorrow @ joss bay
> 
> may take wetsuit ...


I swam there on Wednesday - no wetsuit  Was lovely


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 3, 2015)

It would havr been wonderful on wednesday.

tomorrow get up early
Make tortilla
fresh baguette
Make tortilla sandwiches
find leaky dinghy
find swimsuits and wetsuits
find sunglasses and suncream
fill up chiller bags with food snd drink......


Lists
lists
lists


----------



## trashpony (Jul 3, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> It would havr been wonderful on wednesday.
> 
> tomorrow get up early
> Make tortilla
> ...




It was lovely although not quite as relaxing as going to the beach on your own should be - everyone else had under 5s with them. The noise levels were quite something!

Have you been since they put up the kids zone thing? £4 per kid all day - there are 2 inflatable slides, a bouncy castle and some trampolines. They get wristbands so can go in and out. I even managed to read a good chunk of my book last time


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 3, 2015)

My kids are getting s bit old but its worth a go!

Eta. Actually,  trampoline is a no no after last summers snapped arm


----------



## trashpony (Jul 3, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> My kids are getting s bit old but its worth a go!
> 
> Eta. Actually,  trampoline is a no no after last summers snapped arm


 Perhaps not then!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 12, 2015)

First swim yesterday at Rozel in Jersey with my niece in her wetsuit (cheater). Cold getting in but then lovely and the sun shone on us. Just love the feeling of being in the sea and then the spacey feeling after


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 12, 2015)

And aNother swim today at St Ouen in  the surf with my extended family ranging from my dad and aunt at 77 and 78 through to my cousins 8 year old daughter and my cousins staffies


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm dead jealous of all the sea swimmers - haven't been in the water since 2009 

I'm making plans for the fairly near future though and it still looks like being south west Brittany - so about the same as Jersey.
Though I hold out hope of being rather more sociable when I move there and getting myself invited to warmer spots via OAP discounted train tickets - hoping I might renew a childhood acquaintance with someone down in the Gironde where I had an amazing month's holiday in 1975 ..


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 13, 2015)

lovely sunny swim at Rozel

it was such a strong sea at St Ouen and a lot of fun


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 15, 2015)

First swim yesterday here - the Echrehous which is a little reef between Jersey and France. Magical day out with extended family. All of us loving it.  It was fantastic to see Jersey and France at the same time. And to swim at low then high tide. 
Second swim here at Archirondel
we didn't want to go home so we all went to our favourite family beach although I was the only one having a swim this time. Watched all the locals come for high tide swim and some new found lands going in for swim training


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 16, 2015)

Yesterday's swim in warm fog at greve de lecq


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 16, 2015)

gentlegreen said:


>


Get  yourself on a coastal holiday and get swimming
or even a day trip
this is a bumper week of swimming
in last few years I've made do with bexhill and Littlehampton
got to get swims in in the summer


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 17, 2015)

Today's swim in the rain at la coupe
had the beach to myself for a long while
till 6 other swimers came down in their dressing gowns, disrobed, swam, robed and scarped back to their car


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 21, 2015)

last photo of my channel islands sea swims.  Boo  but so very thankful for so many lovely swims on my own and with my lovely cousins and family
 
loved this swim with my cousin and cousins daughter.   8.45pm high tide at Rozel harbour.  We were at a bbq and I said 'oh there's a really nice high tide - do you want to swim?'  and they were like 'fuck yeah'.   I love that there are people in my family who love sea swims as much as me.


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 21, 2015)

You're putting me to shame Miss-Shelf, I haven't actually been in the sea more than ankle deep yet this year.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 21, 2015)

A 30-something colleague just came back from two weeks on Kos ...

"I bet you were in the sea every day (you jammy get)"

"No, I hate the way you feel all itchy when you get out of the water so I only swam in the hotel pool.."


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 21, 2015)

Boudicca said:


> You're putting me to shame Miss-Shelf, I haven't actually been in the sea more than ankle deep yet this year.


get in its lovely
but also I only had a week in Jersey so I made the most of it
my cousins who have it all year round it had been the first time for some of them that they got in


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 21, 2015)

The good thing about the coasts of northern Europe is the distinct lack of sharks.
My favourite bit of sea so far has to be Llangenith on the Gower - the sea is chocolate brown from a peat shelf further up the coast and you're literally swimming with the fishes.  Super safe there too - lots of waves but no lifeguards or red flags.

I'm looking forward to Southern Brittany - they even get the odd dolphin along there.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 3, 2015)

Weymouth, today


----------



## souljacker (Aug 25, 2015)

Bottled a swim at Elie in the Firth of Forth yesterday. Me and my little girl got in to chest height but it was bitterly cold. Looks like I won't get a sea swim at all this year.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 26, 2015)

Think I have done my last  sea swim of the year.botany bay last weekend. Brrrrr. Forgot how cold it was. A few days earlier I was snorkeling in Croatia.

It was the shortest swim ever but I did technically swim for a few minutes.


----------



## Boudicca (Sep 10, 2015)

I finally did it Miss-Shelf !

Head first out of a kayak...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 10, 2015)

Boudicca said:


> I finally did it Miss-Shelf !
> 
> Head first out of a kayak...


Oops! Xxxxx


----------



## Looby (Sep 10, 2015)

I still haven't had a swim this summer. [emoji20] Maybe this weekend,  reckon it'll be my last chance.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 20, 2015)

Maybe the last sea swim of my swimming year today at West wittering 
REALLY warm


----------



## souljacker (Jul 26, 2016)

Just had a lovely dip in oddicombe bay. Fucking cold but really flat sea.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 26, 2016)

I was in the North Sea (Norfolk) twice last week, grabbing a quick half hour visiting family in hospital, and twice where sea meets New Forest on a quick camping trip - both fabulous and not too cold at all - warmer than the Lido was in May and June.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 26, 2016)

first swim was with han in Bournemouth in June, I think
second ringstead bay mid june
Third Charmouth this weekend

hope to swim in bournemouth and weymouth next week.	
And then some more, as yet, unknown sea swims


----------



## souljacker (Jul 26, 2016)

My only other chance to get in the sea will be when we go to France at the end of august. Hopefully I'll be in every day for 7 days but it's not enough. I really should move closer to the coast.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 26, 2016)

none yet. May have to be the Med in a couple of weeks. may try kent again in september when i am back


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 26, 2016)

Fuerteventura in April = really fucking cold
South Hams in June = not too bad
Will be in West Wittering next week
And will be swimming on 1st January for sure, (Arabian sea )


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 26, 2016)

It was at the beginning of the month. Usually, I can get the first one in in June, but the weather's been crappy this year. Thanks to the rain, I've only been able to go maybe 4 times this month, the most recent being yesterday.

The weather was warm, but the only other people in the water were a couple of Russian women, and a guy who looked like a pro with a pink bathing cap.


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 26, 2016)

I did get into the sea last week, but only up to my waist, too cold, took my breath away and I got out again.  I know, wimp.  

Will try with wetsuit next time.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jul 27, 2016)

So nearest thing to a sea in Switzerland. Had several dips in Lac Leman (Lake Geneva) last week. Tres refreshing indeed.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 28, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> first swim was with han in Bournemouth in June, I think


It was actually in May.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 10, 2016)

Went swimming at Camber Sands yesterday, the weather was great, the beach was nearly empty and the water was warm. Most enjoyable.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 11, 2016)

I have failed miserably this year-  we have not managed a UK swim at all yet- too much going on with school/ work etc. Snorkelled with turtles in Turkey  a few weeks ago but that doesn't really count. thee water was TOO warm


----------



## Looby (Sep 11, 2016)

I've only had two swims this year then I fell over at the beach and ended up with my wrist in plaster. [emoji20]


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 11, 2016)

Looby said:


> I've only had two swims this year then I fell over at the beach and ended up with my wrist in plaster. [emoji20]


----------



## souljacker (Sep 11, 2016)

We had a week in France and swam in the sea every day. It wasn't that warm, still needed to build myself up before diving in! We did go to Ile de Re for the day and the sea was quite warm there.


----------



## Sea Star (Sep 11, 2016)

Haven't been in the sea for about 15 years which is fairly typical for people in my position.
Ive been swimming in a pool a couple of times recently and my new costume hides a multitude of sins so I might risk it before the summer ends.
Hopefully it won't start a riot!


----------



## souljacker (May 1, 2017)

Just had my first of 2017 in playa formenta, Mallorca. Fuck me it was cold, but not as cold as the pool in our hotel! 

Cornwall in 4 weeks where I'll be swimming and surfing for a week so I suspect I'll be yearning for the med when I'm there.


----------



## braindancer (May 22, 2017)

First swim of the year in Seaford yesterday..... somewhat bracing!


----------



## souljacker (May 28, 2017)

Just been in at Trebarwith Strand in Cornwall. It was lovely but couldn't cope with more than 20mins without a wetsuit. Should be getting some surf time at Polzeath this week which will be in a wetsuit so might be a bit more comfortable.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 29, 2017)

How long does it take to build up to swimming a mile ?



I'm planning for retirement when I won't be getting my 9 miles cycling per day ...



Audierne Plage de Trescadec - AUDIERNE INFO


----------



## TikkiB (May 30, 2017)

braindancer said:


> First swim of the year in Seaford yesterday..... somewhat bracing!


That was brave of you - we were down in Sussex this weekend and wimped out of swimming at Cuckmere


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 30, 2017)

Today. Greece. Salty.


----------



## braindancer (May 31, 2017)

I swam at Seaford again yesterday!  And this time managed to stay in for 20 minutes.  Was lovely!  (This followed a river swim at Barcombe Mills on Monday - lush lush lush)


----------



## joustmaster (May 31, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> How long does it take to build up to swimming a mile ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jump in at the weekend and see how you get on.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 18, 2017)

Hayling Island today, sea was warm. Not just tolerable, but the kind of warm that makes you happy to float around for an hour.

Tried to get to West Wittering, queues on A27 and approx. three hours from A27 to Wittering 

Hayling Island had no queues


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 18, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Hayling Island today, sea was warm. Not just tolerable, but the kind of warm that makes you happy to float around for an hour.
> 
> Tried to get to West Wittering, queues on A27 and approx. three hours from A27 to Wittering
> 
> Hayling Island had no queues


Hayling island is


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 18, 2017)

Kids went to Funland too


----------



## souljacker (Jun 18, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> How long does it take to build up to swimming a mile ?



If you're a strong swimmer, that doesn't look too bad. You're going to need a wetsuit for at least 9 months of the year though (unless of course, you are proper hardcore).

Looks nice, when are you moving?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 18, 2017)

a lovely swin at Joss bay today- first of the year- was surprisingly warm once i was up to my neck


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2017)

souljacker said:


> Looks nice, when are you moving?


3 years at least


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 19, 2018)

*Wish I was there *

* *

*Audierne Sea Temperature*
*(Today) 19th Apr 2018*
11.7°C / 53°F
*Current weather*
(clear sky)
21°C / 69°F






*Wind*
5 mph

*Humidity*
39%


----------



## braindancer (Apr 26, 2018)

Brief swim at Pett Level this weekend gone - bracing to say the least - but bloody lovely nonetheless....


----------



## dessiato (Apr 26, 2018)

People were swimming in La Herradura in the week before Easter. But it's the Med.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 26, 2018)

Will be down at the Adriatic in a week or two and will get one in hopefully


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 30, 2018)

right. i have mashalled the troops and am cooking a HUGE spanish omlette for sandwiches tomorrow. Larry the giant inflatable lobster is out of hibenation and beach blankets have been dug out. Botany bay tomorrow...pics to follow.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 30, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Botany bay


I've been binge-watching "Bondi Rescue" - your destination looks much more fun


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 30, 2018)

Had mine about three weeks ago . The sea was freezing and that's in the Algarve .


----------



## craigxcraig (Jun 30, 2018)

Just been in, we're in Gigha and water is crystal clear, and baltic!


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 30, 2018)

Heading to the seaside tomorrow. I'm not allowed out in the sun but if I go very early or very late I can take a dip...*



*glorified paddle that is....I cannot swim. But I expect the water to be lovely.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 30, 2018)

Today at Budleigh. Was lush. Bit bracing to start but then glorious. It's a cunt to get in there though, so bloody rocky!


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 30, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Heading to the seaside tomorrow. I'm not allowed out in the sun



How come? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 30, 2018)

fucthest8 said:


> How come? If you don't mind me asking.



I'm on meds that cause photosensitivity and a high risk for sun damage and skin cancer.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 30, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> I'm on meds that cause photosensitivity and a high risk for sun damage and skin cancer.


Liked in solidarity.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 30, 2018)

craigxcraig said:


> Just been in, we're in Gigha and water is crystal clear, and baltic!
> 
> View attachment 139535



what a place to park a camper ( in a good way)


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 30, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> I'm on meds that cause photosensitivity and a high risk for sun damage and skin cancer.



Trying hard not to sound trite or stupid here, but that's rubbish, sorry to hear it.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 30, 2018)

fucthest8 said:


> Trying hard not to sound trite or stupid here, but that's rubbish, sorry to hear it.



You mean it's shit...yeah?
It is.
I'm on these things 18 years now and they are for life so the likelihood of cancer increases all the time. 
On the plus side...I don't have many wrinkles...


----------



## craigxcraig (Jul 1, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> what a place to park a camper ( in a good way)



Theres camping all around the boathouse!!

We were planning to leave tmw and head further north however we're staying on. We've been told theres a palm tree, white secluded beach known only to locals - cause its our honeymoon this person is sharing!!

Gigha is such an amazingly cool place!


----------



## Poi E (Jul 1, 2018)

Gigha is lovely, isn't it?

First swim of the day will be today down at Norman's Bay. Can't wait!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 1, 2018)

Spent all day swimming yesterday, water was so clear!


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 1, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> You mean it's shit...yeah?



Yep.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 1, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> Spent all day swimming yesterday, water was so clear!



Where at?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 1, 2018)

fucthest8 said:


> Today at Budleigh. Was lush. Bit bracing to start but then glorious. It's a cunt to get in there though, so bloody rocky!
> 
> View attachment 139547



Budleigh Salterton ? surely that's easily accessible ?
Or do you mean "pebbly" rather than "rocky" ?

Or were you at the "Sandy Bay" ("Golden Sands") end ?
Have they fixed the access ramp at that end ?
I don't remember any rocks - just crumbly red sediment with even more pebble in it - which is why the ramp collapsed.

Or are there rocks under the water ?


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 1, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> Budleigh Salterton ? surely that's easily accessible ?
> Or do you mean "pebbly" rather than "rocky" ?
> 
> Or were you at the "Sandy Bay" ("Golden Sands") end ?
> ...



We were down at the River Otter end, it was just that the surf was full of rolling "pebbles" (fist sized and bigger rocks, per my picture), my mate got knocked on her arse going in and I had to put my hand down several times trying to get out. 

No idea about the access ramp down at the town end (presume that's what you mean by Sandy Bay end ... that's the next bay over) I don't go down there much.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 1, 2018)

I spent many a happy hour as a kid on that beach smashing up chalcedony pebbles looking for nice geodes. 

Thinking back I majorly regret doing hardly any swimming - when I wasn't rock-hunting I was fishing (incompetently).


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## braindancer (Jul 1, 2018)

Bloody lovely in the sea at Selsey


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 2, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 139621


Is there a swastika hidden by the lobster's tail?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 2, 2018)

fucthest8 said:


> Where at?



Anglesey. Never seen the water so clear in my life.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 2, 2018)

No sea swim yet but been to the ponds in Hampstead in April,  May and June plus a swim in the Thames.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 26, 2018)

Had a lovely swim in Saundersfoot this afternoon. Sea was the perfect temperature. Heaving with families though so it was a bit crowded.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 1, 2019)

Just had mine


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jan 1, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Just had mine



This better have been in the north sea or equivalent and not somewhere warm.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 1, 2019)

19sixtysix said:


> This better have been in the north sea or equivalent and not somewhere warm.




Sorry


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jan 1, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Sorry
> View attachment 157455


Whitby has changed a lot.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 1, 2019)

If it is any consolation, I have just had to buy a baseball cap to keep the sun off my burnt forehead, it makes me look like Jonathan King


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 1, 2019)

.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 1, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> If it is any consolation


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 1, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Sorry
> View attachment 157455




fuck you and fuck the planet destroying aeroplanes that took you there


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 1, 2019)

Where are you Bahnhof Strasse ?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 1, 2019)

WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 1, 2019)

twentythreedom said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE


got out the wrong side of yer hammock ?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 1, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Where are you Bahnhof Strasse ?



Phuket.

Leaving this morning though


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 2, 2019)

Me and my family had our first sea swim of the year on NYD in Wales.  Barry Island! Lots of fun and much warmer than my usual lido temperature recently.


----------



## hegley (Feb 17, 2019)

Just been for a swim off the Fife coast - bracing! Feeling flippin' euphoric now I've got home, had a shower and got into some dry clothes.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 17, 2019)

hegley said:


> Just been for a swim off the Fife coast - bracing! Feeling flippin' euphoric now I've got home, had a shower and got into some dry clothes.



*Sea temperature is 5.9 °C.

No wetsuit ?

*


----------



## dessiato (Feb 17, 2019)

I hope to be SUP in a week or two. I haven't been in the sea for ages. Last time was last year at Playa de los Meurtos. The water is beautifully clear.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 17, 2019)

It seems the sea temperature at my preferred retirement location (Brest area) is currently 11.7°C - which would be OK in the summer - I've been in at a degree or two higher, but I'll be over 60, so will be getting myself a wetsuit for this time of year.


----------



## hegley (Feb 17, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> *Sea temperature is 5.9 °C.
> 
> No wetsuit ?
> 
> *


I'd never have got in above the knees without a wetsuit! Now I feel like a wuss.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Feb 17, 2019)

hegley said:


> Just been for a swim off the Fife coast - bracing! Feeling flippin' euphoric now I've got home, had a shower and got into some dry clothes.



its very good for you.....I thought about doing  the polar bear challenge and failed. I've been in the sea right through the winter but in a 5mm wetsuit with hood gloves and boots


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 17, 2019)

Back in today... Isle of Wight. Gorgeous.  Found some nice locals through the outdoor swimming society to go with.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 8, 2019)

I've been watching a bunch in wetsuits going in on a daily basis at Douarnenez "aquagym" I think.
Then someone turned up and went in without one - seems to have survived.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 8, 2019)

It's 10 degrees.  That's really quite warm.  Perfectly doable without a wetsuit and much nicer.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 8, 2019)

Nice to at least exit the water to sunshine though ...
Coldest I've been in was 13 or 14 in high summer.


----------



## hegley (Mar 8, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> I've been watching a bunch in wetsuits going in on a daily basis at Douarnenez "aquagym" I think.
> Then someone turned up and went in without one - seems to have survived.


Most of the Fife wild swimmers seem to go in sans wetsuit. I'm still not brave enough for that - haven't tried a night swim yet either. Baby steps! Definitely a convert though and swimming as much as the tides/work/shortish days are allowing at the moment.


----------



## mojo pixy (Mar 8, 2019)

I keep looking at the sea and thinking, _soon _


----------



## heinous seamus (Mar 8, 2019)

hegley said:


> Most of the Fife wild swimmers seem to go in sans wetsuit. I'm still not brave enough for that - haven't tried a night swim yet either. Baby steps! Definitely a convert though and swimming as much as the tides/work/shortish days are allowing at the moment.



Where about a in Fife do you go?


----------



## hegley (Mar 8, 2019)

heinous seamus said:


> Where about a in Fife do you go?


Burntisland. FWS seem to go Aberdour or St Andrews most often.


----------



## hegley (Mar 17, 2019)

Out again today - tried a 2/3mm wetsuit this time, didn't really notice the difference once I got swimming. Been really choppy up here for the last couple of swims which is a bit frustrating - I'm a weak enough swimmer as it is without choppiness interfering with my stroke!


----------



## hegley (Mar 26, 2019)

In the sea at 6.15 this morning.  Decidedly nippy compared to afternoon swims, but so peaceful, and have been on a high all day.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 31, 2019)

You would think it was summer at Douarnenez.

Air 10 degrees
Sea 11 degrees ...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 21, 2019)

Just watched a bunch of 70-somethings go in. I suppose if you were a *surfer*, it *would *get a bit nippy.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 26, 2019)

The winner appears to be massively ahead of the rest ... 
EDIT:- second and third have just arrived 15 minutes later !


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 2, 2019)

Today looks like advanced "_pêche à pied_" in wetsuits.
The second lot took a group photo first


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 2, 2019)

I had my first sea swim of the year last Saturday in Charmouth 

It was quite a mild temperature


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 2, 2019)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I had my first sea swim of the year last Saturday in Charmouth
> 
> It was quite a mild temperature


13.9°C apparently.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 2, 2019)

It felt much warmer..

Icy neck for only 3 seconds


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2019)

Another vicarious swim.
There's a triathlon happening at Douarnenez.

(or quad ?)



Starts at 13.00 UK time.

*Sea temp 13.9*
*Air temp 11*



https://www.douarnenez-communaute.fr/_webcam/webcam-sablesblancs.php


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 25, 2019)

Saturday it is, Botany Bay. See you there kids


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 9, 2019)

Yesterday, Hengistbury Dorset. Quite warm-ish once you're swimming.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 27, 2019)

Yesterday. Margate and broadstairs. Bracing but enjoyable


----------



## souljacker (Aug 27, 2019)

Had my first today at Bantham in South Devon. Delightfully cold. I was going to surf but the waves were pretty lame. I prefer the North side of Devon and Cornwall for surfing.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 27, 2019)

Not the sea but river thames yesterday at desborough island.	It was glorious to feel cool for a while


----------



## Maggot (Aug 27, 2019)

Sunday, Herne Bay. Towards the end of a 9 mile walk. Really warm and refreshing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 17, 2019)

So the new term has begun and most of the tourists have gone -  so are these school pupils ?
Now THAT is the sort of school sports I might well have enjoyed ...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 17, 2019)

Maybe the last sea swim if the year.	Sunday morning. Littlehampton west beach.   Cold but very calm sea


----------



## ricbake (Sep 17, 2019)

First person to swim the English Channel four times non-stop, Sarah Thomas aged 37
84 miles (130 miles allowing for tides) in 54 hours and 13 minutes


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2019)

Wish it was me


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 1, 2020)

Just been for a New Year's Day dip. I feel fresh as fuck


----------



## clicker (Jan 1, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Wish it was me
> 
> View attachment 188827


Hope 2020 is a good year for you gentlegreen .


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 1, 2020)

Lovely dip in Barry this morning.  Picture of me on the BBC website (amongst the masses).


----------



## hegley (Jan 5, 2020)

First sea swim of the year today. Air temp 10c, sea temp 6c. Woke me up a bit! 🏊‍♀️


----------



## Maggot (Jun 14, 2021)

Went for a sea swim at Camber Sands just now. The tide was coming in and the water was really warm. So lovely.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 15, 2021)

Oh dear this thread went very quiet during lockdown.
For the record I managed a dip on 22nd April at Lower Leas.  

The water temperature wasn't too bad after three weeks freezing at Tooting Lido, but the north-easterly wind coming off the channel was perishing! Then sat on the leeward side of a groin reading in the sun for 90 minutes and got sunburned


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 15, 2021)

Looks like somewhere Wes Anderson would hang out.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 18, 2021)

Where that Bowie video was filmed I think . Water well warm. Not too many people either


----------



## aqua (Jul 18, 2021)

I went in the sea at Brighton yesterday. Was wonderful. It's been years since I swam in the sea 😎


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 18, 2021)

Dun Laoghaire harbour, yesterday.


----------



## zora (Jul 18, 2021)

Leigh-on-Sea, yesterday. Felt very refreshing for body and soul.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 19, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> Dun Laoghaire harbour, yesterday.



In the harbour? Thought it was mostly Forty Foot/Sandycove or Seapoint that the swimmers did their thang.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 19, 2021)

aqua said:


> I went in the sea at Brighton yesterday. Was wonderful. It's been years since I swam in the sea 😎



Did it a few years back, had always resisted because some locals were of the opinion you'd come out like melty guy in Robocop. But it was grand.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 19, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> Dun Laoghaire harbour, yesterday.




I'm hoping to set foot in the sea tomorrow. (I can't swim but I like to walk in the sea...to my knees 😁)


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jul 19, 2021)

Swam in the Med a couple of days ago.  Just lovely.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 19, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> In the harbour? Thought it was mostly Forty Foot/Sandycove or Seapoint that the swimmers did their thang.


There's a bit along the seafront where you can do it, faces Howth head directly across the bay. I think the Forty Foot is best left to the nudists.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 19, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Where that Bowie video was filmed I think . Water well warm. Not too many people either


Pett Level? It's where Ashes to Ashes video was filmed.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 19, 2021)

That’s the puppy


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 22, 2021)

A couple of dips while walking from Margate to Broadstairs on Saturday, including the easternmost point in Kent


----------



## Saunders (Jul 22, 2021)

I had first swim with my friend on her birthday in May. It was horribly cold and probs neither of us would have gone in if we hadn’t needed a pee. But we both felt quite smug and refreshed after. Have been in 2 or  3 times a week since. Dog still just runs back and forth barking.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 23, 2021)

Been swimming here the past few days:



Seapoint, Dublin.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 23, 2021)

Charmouth on 28th june first swim 
Folkestone on 21st July second swim


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 4, 2022)

Has this thread withered on the vine?
FWIW My first dip of the year was late May at West Wittering


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 4, 2022)

I’m in daily in a shorty wetsuit if that counts 

Mainly paddling rather than swimming


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 4, 2022)

Weymouth on 12th June


----------

